# Roger Delon's Stable-Climate Hive



## BernhardHeuvel

Maybe you are interested in the Delon's hive, also called Alpine hive. 

There is some information about the hive here: http://warre.biobees.com/delon.htm

And this video shows a Russian apiary with the Alpine hive. Nice video and it shows some tricks that are useful for all beekeepers, too.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Some more pictures of the shallow combs, used for both brood and honey.

http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56486
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56487
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56488
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56489
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56490
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56491
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56492
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56493
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56494
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56495
http://www.pchelovod.info/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=56496


----------



## EricConcE

Thanks for the links


----------



## vcela

I start doing these as that guy from Russia,I love these small boxes and frames.I wish I understand Russian more.
do you know if you have to use stainless steel wire.?for frames. Is galvanized ok.
My top is insulated pretty good as roger delon suggesting so hope not much condensation is going on.
Its my first year and bees did great through winter .


----------



## pchelhom

Our site system Roger Delon http://www.pchelhom.ru/


----------



## Stephenpbird

I have 12 delon hives, 8 currently occupied this winter. I use stainless steel for the frames. Don't know about using galvanized.


----------



## Mycroft Jones

Post removed by author.


----------



## Mycroft Jones

pchelhom said:


> Our site system Roger Delon http://www.pchelhom.ru/


What size are your supers? Are they Dadant medium supers or Langstroth shallow supers?

Fascinating video. I don't know any Russian. Other than using supers instead of 220mm for height, how is your system different from Delon's?


----------



## pchelhom

Mycroft Jones said:


> What size are your supers? Are they Dadant medium supers or Langstroth shallow supers?
> 
> Fascinating video. I don't know any Russian. Other than using supers instead of 220mm for height, how is your system different from Delon's?


Размер одной надставки 108 мм ,всего 12 шт- 1 улей.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Translates into: "The size of one super is 108 mm, a total of 12 1 piece-hive."


----------



## Mycroft Jones

BernhardHeuvel said:


> Translates into: "The size of one super is 108 mm, a total of 12 1 piece-hive."


Thank you Bernhard! And now that I understand the answer, thank you pchelhom. Bernhard, the translation of Lupanov where he explains his giant cube hive, with its three entrances in the front center panel... it is impossible for me to understand. Except that the three entrances are all in the center front panel. Did Lupanov explain his reasons for the way he did the entrances?


----------



## HiveMind

I love Delon's bottom/landing board concept (page 7&8)! Very elegant.


----------



## pchelhom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARhuYsUz7Xc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z3sREK84cY
Нами открыт способ ,который позволяет избегать застройки-склеивания сотами меж рамочного пространства между корпусами и застройки восковыми перемычками подкрышечного пространства .Два продольных паза шириной - 9.5мм,глубиной -5 мм в верхних планках рамок, решают эту проблему.
Если такие планки с пазами прибить вертикально к стенкам корпуса Warre напротив торцов сотов или сделать такие пазы в стенках ,то пчелы не застраивают восковыми перемычками пространство между сотом и стенкой корпуса.


----------

